# Grasa lubricante para mecanismos cd



## analogico (Ago 25, 2013)

cerca no existe un producto  especifico para  mecanismos plasticos

e probado con la grasa  que uso para las herramientas pero no sirve

existe algun tipo de grasa que sirva que pueda comprar en  una tienda  no-electronica 

que sirva, 

e  buscado y encontre esto en un foro


> nuevamente mi mas cordial saludo a todos les comento que después de muchas pruebas con diferentes lubricantes y le aseguro que fueron muchos e encontrado una grasa espectacular es a base de siliconas no petroleo ni vaselina es de color blanca muy parecida en su aspecto a la grasa siliconada que utilizamos para mejorar el contacto térmico pero solo en su aspecto se utiliza para lubricar los sistemas de freno en los automóviles (cilindros pistones bombas de freno y también servos) realmente con una capa muy delgada casi imperceptible se logra una lubricacion  espectacular no es muy económica pero por la cantidad que se utiliza termina rindiendo un montón la venden en los comercios dedicados a repuestos de frenos para automotores espero que les sea de utilidad a los colegas saludos Ignacio


pèro mo da mas detalles y no pude encontrar la grasa de frenos  en google


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 25, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> e buscado y encontre esto en un foro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por la descripción debe ser una grasa antiengrane.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 25, 2013)

Lo que se usa es grasa sintetica o grasa de litio. El color es lo de menos, pero no tiene que atacar a los plasticos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 25, 2013)

podrias usar aceite con silicon, o con teflon, los venden en tiendas de electronica o hooby, sino con vaselina solida sino consigues especificos


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2013)

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que se usa es grasa sintetica o grasa de litio. El color es lo de menos, pero no tiene que atacar a los plasticos.



la grasa de litio normal no sirve es muy espesa y pegajosa

la grasa lube no existe ni en la imaginacion de las tiendas
 pero si pregunto por grasa lube :loco: el vendedor




solaris8 dijo:


> *tiendas de electronica o hooby *



esas tiendas no existen
solo tiendas para gente  normal   con productos basicos donde  los vendedores no saben nada, ni siquiera vender



por lo que encontre en google  se usa * grasa con teflon*
pero no se si exista algo asi de uso comun automotriz o casero
*marca *y que no sea muy caro
para  buscar con un idea  y que no me vendan lo mas caro por ignorancia


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 25, 2013)

Hay un aceite, marca Tri Flow, que es internacional y tiene teflón. Es muy bueno para todo y no ataca los plásticos. Pero yo particularmente, uso para mecanismos silicona pura. Uso de varias graduaciones, según para que. Pero no se si la venden al menudeo. La compro en latas de un kilo. Y son bastante caras. Pero las compré hace como 40 años y todavía tengo. Tambien uso grasa de silicona, que es una silicona con la textura de la vaselina blanca. En algún lugar deben venderla en pomos. Hay que buscar en las guías telefónicas por " siliconas". Como anecdotario, las espumas para afeitar en aerosol, están hechas a base de siliconas.


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2013)

estas grasas de silicona o teflon es algo que normalmente se encuentre en una tienda 
de repuestos automotrices o ferreterias chicas
son caras o baratas

pregunto por que una vez que fui a comprar, cosas raras  me trataron de vender el producto mas caro
y al irme sin comprar me ofrecieron el mas barato y la diferencia de precio era muy grande
y para el uso que queria con el barato  era lo que necesitaba


----------



## Fdario (May 21, 2021)

Hola a todos/as.

Ya sé que es un mensaje antiguo, buscando por Internet me mostró la referencia al foro.

Recientemente estuve con la limpieza, cambiando condensadores a una placa de un ordenador "vintage".
Le pasé aire comprimido para eliminar polvo. Y el tema del alcohol isopropílico, mejor lo pregunto o lo 
busco en otros mensajes.

En el vídeo el técnico abría la unidad de disquete y limpiaba el cabezal, la parte inferior y la superior
con un bastoncillo con alcohol isopropílico.

Hay un mecanismo al igual que un tornillo muy largo ( disculpar que no use un lenguaje más técnico)
y este lleva un poco de grasa que se puede resecar, este mismo mecanismo lo he visto en lectores de
dvd y cd's, me sorprendió ver que era igual en una disquetera.

Para la grasa. ¿ Qué os parece mejor usar un poco de aceite de máquina de coser ?
No es por hacer publicidad, ese aceite esta libre de resinas y de ácidos.

Es valido para máquinas de coser, de escribir, rodamiento de bolas, bicicletas, patines y no muestra más,
salvo un "etc",

Esta es la marca. Pressol. Tiene una gran variedad de aceites.
Este es de 100ml. No es muy barato. Varían los precios.

Ejemplo:

Aceite máquina de coser Pressol 100ml

Saludos


----------



## henrypal (May 26, 2021)

La firma Electroquimica DELTA, tiene todo lo que puedas necesitar....
el catalogo en PDF:



			https://www.edelta.com.ar/Catalogo_Edelta.pdf
		


Los tenes en la sección lubricantes con Silicona y Teflon, como: 
Compitt ® Lube​Compitt ® Lube Seco​Compitt ® Lube A2​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2021)

henrypal dijo:


> La firma Electroquimica DELTA, tiene todo lo que puedas necesitar....
> el catalogo en PDF:


A [B]Fdario[/B] le saldrá bastante caro venir desde España a comprar la grasa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 26, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> limpiaba el cabezal, la parte inferior y la superior
> con un bastoncillo con alcohol isopropílico.


Si te refieres a la lente, no se puede limpiar con otra cosa que no sea alcohol isopropílico o algún producto especial diseñado para ello. las lentes son plásticas y se vuelven mate con el alcohol normal u otros limpiadores por el estilo.



Fdario dijo:


> Para la grasa. ¿ Qué os parece mejor usar un poco de aceite de máquina de coser ?
> No es por hacer publicidad, ese aceite esta libre de resinas y de ácidos.


Pienso que mejor grasa, amortigua la mínima holgura que tengan el "husillo" y el engranaje, casquillo o cualquier otro sistema que usen para deslizar al carro del conjunto óptica. La grasa necesita mantenimiento cada cierto tiempo, pero el aceite no se "mentiene en el sitio" y puede llegar a zonas donde no interesa, como lente o correas y poleas.
Hay grasas específicas para mecanismos de metal y para mecanismos de plástico.


----------



## Fdario (May 27, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si te refieres a la lente, no se puede limpiar con otra cosa que no sea alcohol isopropílico o algún producto especial diseñado para ello. las lentes son plásticas y se vuelven mate con el alcohol normal u otros limpiadores por el estilo.



No, no es la lente. Son para los mecanismo de un lector (dvd, disquetera),  probablemente sobre el que se desplaza el cabezal.
Tendré en cuenta lo que comentas del uso de grasas.

En el caso de un ventilador de ordenador, en el eje si que he visto ponerle aceite. Una gota. Es un lugar más aislado.
Para unas cosas será mejor usar aceite y para otras la grasa.

En cuanto al mantenimiento se descuida bastante muchas veces. Solo con pensar la que hay formar para llegar
a donde quieres. Cuestión de añadirlo al calendario. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> A @*Fdario* le saldrá bastante caro venir desde España a comprar la grasa



Bueno, como referencia no es mala idea. Por lo menos se conocen los tipos de grasas y aceites que existen y su uso
en electrónica. Productos similares en países distinto.

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 27, 2021)

De todas formas, no se donde, Delta lo he visto por aquí, será cuestión de buscar. 

Aquí tienes Molgar que trabaja con componentes y accesorios, la grasa que utilizo normalmente es de esa marca. 



Fdario dijo:


> No, no es la lente. Son para los mecanismo de un lector (dvd, disquetera), probablemente sobre el que se desplaza el cabezal.


El lector de CD y DVD de pc son igual que los de cualquier equipo. Se componen de un mecanismo de desplazamiento que mueve un "carro" en el que se encuentra la lente (conjunto láser con lente). 

La disquetera (que casi nadie utiliza ya) es un lector magnético.




Fdario dijo:


> En el caso de un ventilador de ordenador, en el eje si que he visto ponerle aceite. Una gota. Es un lugar más aislado.
> Para unas cosas será mejor usar aceite y para otras la grasa.


En el caso de fricción extrema, como son los ejes y buje o cojinetes, rulemanes, rodamientos, etc, se suele utilizar un pelín de aceite y... también grasa, la adecuada para esos casos. A priori el aceite es más efectivo, se ve el afecto "desagarrotador" en el acto, pero a no ser que sea un aceite denso termina desapareciendo e invadiendo zonas en las que puede llegar a ocasionar el efecto contrario, provocando averías. 

MI viejo tuvo la feliz idea de engrasar la mecánica del reproductor de cassettes del primer equipo que tuvimos.. Lo dejé por imposible después de limpiar infinidad de veces y cambiar repetidas veces las correas e incluso el motor.


----------



## Fdario (May 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El lector de CD y DVD de pc son igual que los de cualquier equipo. Se componen de un mecanismo de desplazamiento que mueve un "carro" en el que se encuentra la lente (conjunto láser con lente).



Ese carro en el caso de la disquetera será el lector.
Ese tornillo ( un mecánico lo describirá mejor ) que se ve en la foto se puede encontrar en una disquetera.



Os adjunto el enlace del cual conseguí la imagen en el que se intenta reciclar un lector de dvd/cd.

Proyectos DIY para reciclar un lector de CD/DVD. Por Nacho Morato

¿ Un tornillo sin fin ?.

Tornillo sin fin: descripción y aplicaciones 

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 28, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> Ese carro en el caso de la disquetera será el lector.


Exactamente, el soporte del lector/grabador.



Fdario dijo:


> Ese tornillo ( un mecánico lo describirá mejor ) que se ve en la foto se puede encontrar en una disquetera.


Ya lo puse, Husillo o como has escrito, tornillo sinfín. El mismo sistema pero a lo bestia, industrial, lo tienes en antíguos montacargas o elevadores.
El cual (sinfín) hay que limpiar bien y volver a poner una mínima cantidad de grasa para que el conjunto laser se desplace sin brusquedad o saltos. 
Es normal que la grasa de mala calidad se endurezca o se adhiera algún elemento extraño (a veces rebabas o restos de dientes de una polea dentada o corredera de plástico)  y el conjunto se atasque en un punto concreto o dé saltos provocando error de lectura.


----------

